# How much does your cat weigh?



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I am routinely told my boy cats are big. They are 6 months now and when last weighed at 5 months they weighed 3.4kg and 3.8kg. They aren't overweight and are well proportioned. They are both in good health. They are my first cats so they don't look big to me. They are moggies  

So I wondered how much your moggies (or any cat) weighs so I can see if they truly are big cats


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Oscar weighed 5.4 kg last march when he was weighed at the vet but he's Deffo put weight on since then and Rosie weighed 4.5 kg in dec they are both bsh


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Oscars mam said:


> Oscar weighed 5.4 kg last march when he was weighed at the vet but he's Deffo put weight on since then and Rosie weighed 4.5 kg in dec they are both bsh


Ooo how old are they? 
I know they are a different breed but do they stand fairly tall as well?


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

The vet weighed Mr T at 5.78kg and said that we shouldn't let him any heavier. 

Can anyone recommend a good set of scales?? My bathroom scales round everything up or down to the nearest 500g, which is a bit vague.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

I have indoor moggies; Gizzy weighs just over 4kg but is a small cat.

Billy is a big boy cat, long with big chunky paws. His weight did go up to 6.8kg in the summer but through diet it has come down to 6.3kg now and he is looking better. The vet nurse says that he will never be a slim cat so I should aim to get him under 6kg and hopefully nearer to 5.5kg


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Both of mine are BSH Dorothy is 2 and weighs 3.2kg but I think she is underweight. We haven't had her long so we are building her up. She has already put on 0.2kg. 

Franks is 16 weeks and is 1.5kg but still only a baby. He'll be more now too as his last weigh in was just before xmas.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Spooks is 3.7kg, the little titch :lol: 

(May have put some weight on since he was last weighed, though, he was fairly underweight when I first got him- he's a rescue Siamese, around 5 years old)


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

CoCoTrio said:


> The vet weighed Mr T at 5.78kg and said that we shouldn't let him any heavier.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good set of scales?? My bathroom scales round everything up or down to the nearest 500g, which is a bit vague.


I have these for weighing my beasties 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-44-lb...316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item564b48c77c


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so glad some of you have big cats as well  

To me my cats look quite lean if anything, compared to the cats I see in the streets they are quite pointy as well. So when people keep saying my cats are huge I was a little shocked. The vet did say they would grow to be big boys so they might he even bigger! 

I even got asked what breed they were as my neighbour didn't believe that they were moggies!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Remy is 2 in March and weighed 5.6kg at the last visit though he may have lost a few hundred grams as he is looking a bit sleeker. He's Burmese.

Oscar weighs about 6.5kg and rarely moves (in weight or literally!!) and is a BSH.

Darcy weighs about 3kg but is only 8 1/2 months old and Milligan the mog hasn't been weighed for ages but is probably about 4.5kg!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frankie is an 8 year old Moggy and was weighed in December at just under 6kg. Seb is also a Moggy, 17 months old and weighed 4.42kg in November.


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Byron is slim and trim and comes in at 4.5kg. He feels like he weighs nothing, but he has a good appetite.

Charlie is slightly denser somehow despite being Byron's brother, he has a little more padding around the hips but he lost some weight from when we first got him after he became more active (thanks to Feliway!!). He weighed about 5.4kg when we first got him but was down to 5.2kg last time he was at the vets


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

At their last weigh-in, Simba weighed 4.5kg and the vet was a little bit cross with him as he said, build-wise, Simba is a perfect example of a 4-kilo cat. He's got a little skinny frame (so much so that people sometimes think he's a female) but he has definitely put on weight since he came home as he often eats all his own food, most of Tiny's food, then collapses in front of the fire, and at bedtime he climbs on my bed, and that's about it, except when Tiny chases him around the flat.

My majestic and unfortunately-named Tiny was pushing 6kg, and the vet didn't mind at all and said, "Well, he's a big cat!" (Tiny gave me a look that said, "So there!") You really feel the weight of him when he lands on your stomach at 6am wanting to be fed, that's for sure...


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

Ellie, nearly 4, is 7kg and stable. Zoe, nearly 3, is 6.5kg and stable. Hamish, 9 months, is 6.5kg and still on the up. He's going to be a big lad.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I weighed all mine on 19th Jan

Willow - Maine Coon (we think her dad was a cross though) - 19 months old - 4.39kg

Rowan - NFC x Ragdoll - 15 months old - 5.39kg

Holly - NFC x Ragdoll - 15 months old - 5kg

Cedar - RagaMuffin - 5.5 months old - 4.14kg

Blossom - RagaMuffin - 5.5 months old - 3.28kg


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Loki (BSH) weighs 5.6kg, age 8 years, neutered.

Humphrey (Maine Coon) weighs 4.5kgs, 7 months old, half neutered (long story!)


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

When I last weighted the girls a couple of weeks ago, River was 2.1kg and Melody was 2.3kg. They would have been just over 4 months- about 18-19 weeks?

Will weigh them when River wakes up and moves off my arm and update on here


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Utu, BLH neuter, 6,6kg
Kuura, BSH stud, 6,5kg (but he's fat, should loose almost a kg)
Luna, BLH queen, 3,6kg (a bit on a thin side, used to be 4kg)
Mina, BSH female, 3,4kg (still growing but looks & feels well proportionate)
Tomu, Scottish Fold neuter, 5kg


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

At their last weigh in my Siamese was 2.9 and my moggy was 3.2...they are teeny girls though.

At her heaviest the Siamese was 3.5 - she's not well though and she's struggling to keep weight on sine she was put on medication a couple of years ago.

The moggy is just small made, I acquired her from a neighbour, so I know she's bigger than her mum (probably because I didn't let her get pregnant at 9 months and every heat since then :mad2

They're 10 and 2, so yeah, that weight at 5 months seems huge to me, lol


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

McNulty is 6 months old and weighed 3.1kg at the vets on Saturday.

He is quite slender, in my opinion, but obviously still growing.


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Percy, male ginger tabby DSH, 2.5yo, last weighed a week ago at 5.2kg. (at 7 months he was clocking a good 4.2kg!) He has always been really long and lean; I used to think he wasn't eating because he doesn't seem to fill out any more, but he's putting on weight!

Ichibi, male brown tabby DMH, 1.5yo, last weighed a week ago at 3.6kg, but is shorter and chunkier.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

mine was 3.75kg at 5 months... he's now 14 months and is pushing 6kg (my estimate, he'll be weighed properly when he goes in for his boosters!) he's a big moggy (long legs, long back) but he's quite lean. i think he's just going to be a big boy!


----------



## jcubie (Jul 6, 2012)

2.4kg when we got her, she was slightly underweight so maybe 2.8kg now. She had kittens at 6 months so her growth was stunted =]


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Ragdolls at 6 months old weighed 6kg (boy) and coming up 4kg (girl). Haven't weighed them since.... Fatties!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Geoffrey is 11 months and a Moggy. He weighs 4.5k
Ruxpin is only 7 months BSH but weighs 3.4k - he needs bulking up I think but is very BSH in his face!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Charleigh said:


> Ooo how old are they?
> I know they are a different breed but do they stand fairly tall as well?


No BSH arnt really tall tbh! They are cobby! Oscars 5 in April and Rosie is 4 in July


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Both mine are Moggies.

Sabrina weighs 5.1kg and is 4.
Harry weights 4.6kg and is 3.

I think in reality it should be the other way around, as Sabrina is a little heavy and Harry is a little light.... But they both eat well.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

Isla, 18 month old BSH is about 4kg and looks a good weight.

Izzy, also 18 month BSH is 5.5kg  and is most definitely overweight.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Amber weighs 4.5kg - 18 months 

Bentley weighs 4.8kg - 9/10 months


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Chilli DSH 12 years old, 3.96kg when weighed at end of December
Oakley MC 7 months, 5.3kg  when weighed just over a week ago.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Harley is the only one I know the weight of at the moment. She was weighed just last week and at 16 months is 6.4kg.


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Kiki is 3.9kg and Linus is 5.9kg!

Both abyssinians and around 2 years old.


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Reuben, siamese, just under 3 years old, weighs 4.1kg
Tootsie, moggie, 14 years old, weighs 2.1kg and the heaviest she has ever been is 2.3kg. Totally healthy but tiny.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Izzie said:


> Isla, 18 month old BSH is about 4kg and looks a good weight.
> 
> Izzy, also 18 month BSH is 5.5kg  and is most definitely overweight.


They are both adorable though! I love Izzy's chubby face!


----------



## Sirild (Sep 26, 2011)

Kaya, a neutered female Justa is 4 kg. She is 1 year 9 months old now.

Siri


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Riki (male short-haired moggy, age 2) weighed 5.3kg last time we had him weighed and has put a little on since. The vet recommends that he should ideally stay around 5kg or just under. Riki is very muscular and powerful, medium to slightly large build, and just a wee bit padded.

Rin (female long haired moggy, age 2) is of unknown weight. She's got a fairly large frame and huge paws, but the last time we had her weighed was after she'd been missing for 3 weeks and had barely eaten in all that time. She weighed 3kg at that time, which was seriously underweight. She now feels like a healthy weight for her size and build, which probably puts her between 4.5 and 5kg, but that's just an educated guess.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just weighted Phoebe <and myself, as my bathroom scales doesn't react on Phoebe alone > and she's 3.1kg and will be 6 months old in 5 days.
She is tall <long body and legs> and judging by her Mum will be quite a monster


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Merlin, BSH 6.450 kg. He seems to be one of the heaviest here


----------



## Fayne (Dec 11, 2012)

Dexter is a moggy and I think he weighs about 5.4k. He's just under a year a half old and is neutered.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Both cats are around 3.5-3.8kg at 2 years old. Elsa eats like a pig but Elise doesnt although i suspect she may be getting food elsewhere as she cant eat so little yet not lose weight. When shes kept in she eats more so i think intervention is in order again.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

My 4.5 year old moggy is 5.3kg. He is very long rather than really chunky, I think he looks a good size anyway!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Leo is a 1 year old Birman and he weighs 5 kilos!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

My moggy boy (5 and 1/2 years old) is a good 5kg and not overweight.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I think 4-5 kgs is the "average" weight of a normal-sized adult moggie. My mogs Nunu weighs 4.9 kg, Girl weighs 4.2 and Flea, the smallest weighs 3.8 kg


----------



## Antony80 (Jan 24, 2013)

A little bit embarrassed to say my mog, who is around 5yo, weighs in at 9.9kg!! He is a big lump of a boy tho, he's currently on a diet to get him down to his ideal weight which the vet says should be around 8kg.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

My two moggies are

Puss Puss is 4.1 kgs when she was last weighed a couple of months ago and Shadow was 5.1 kgs when weighed last week when he went to the vets for his booster.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Alfie moggy - 10lbs
boo moggy - 10lbs
Ronnie siamese x moggy - 12lbs
Candi - oriental - 11lbs
Caesar Siamese - 15lbs
RAF Siamese - 10lbs


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Antony80 said:


> A little bit embarrassed to say my mog, who is around 5yo, weighs in at 9.9kg!! He is a big lump of a boy tho, he's currently on a diet to get him down to his ideal weight which the vet says should be around 8kg.


hi is he a large cat overall or is he a fat boy? 9.9 kg is very big for a normal moggy


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Weighed my Charlie-girl tonight to get her raw food amount right, she's 4.5 kg (10 pounds)


----------



## Antony80 (Jan 24, 2013)

jenny armour said:


> hi is he a large cat overall or is he a fat boy? 9.9 kg is very big for a normal moggy


He's a very big cat, really broad shouldered and thick set and a head the size of a pumpkin!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry I'm not very good with kilograms lol.

Isak weighs 20lbs
Paris ... 13.5lbs
Bianca...9.5lbs
Dave...9.5lbs
Mia...6.25lbs
Wispa...8.5lbs
Taylor...7.5lbs


----------

